# Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€



## Andre1802 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich suche ein Freilaufrolle zum karpfenangeln schnurfassung ungefähr 250 meter 0,35 welche rollen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, ich hab mir mal von  Sänger die Bionic Prime Runner im Katalog angeschaut und möchte wissen ob die gut ist.
Mfg Andre1802.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Suchfunktion zunutzen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Ganz einfache Antwort: Okuma!!!
Alles andere ist witzlos, zu schlechtes PL, zu wenig Quali usw...


----------



## Barschkalle (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Ich kann dir die IRIS 55 (Grauvell) anbieten fasst 220m 0,40er Schnur, oder die Balzer Metallica Gold, BR 850, fasst ca. 240m 0,35er Schnur.
Wenn du Interesse hast schreib einfach an barschkalle@web.de
Je für 50.-€ + 5.-€ Versand.

Gruß
Barschkalle


----------



## Unruhestifter (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

ich kann dir die okuma longbow lb 60 sehr empfehlen.
Nutze diese selber fürs Karpfenangeln,
die fasst 240 meter 0,40 er schnur, hat super laufeigenschaften, und mit 54 euro im budget denke ich.
Kann die echt nur empfehlen


----------



## minne6 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen die Suchfunktion zunutzen



Da muss ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht geben !

EInfach mal hier rein schauen Andre1802

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208213


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



> Da muss ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht geben !


Naja es ist Doch so, oder ? Wir haben so viele Karpfenrollen Threads und es gibt eigentlich immer einen ''billig'' Rollen, Ruten, Bissanzeiger Thread ! 

Ist jetzt nicht schlimm gemeint Andre. Hast auch erst 3 Beiträge gemacht. Nur behalte es dir zum nächsten Mal im Hinterkopf


----------



## stefansdl (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Antwort: Okuma!!!
> Alles andere ist witzlos, zu schlechtes PL, zu wenig Quali usw...




dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## karpfenhai (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen die Suchfunktion zunutzen


Die Antwort ist genauso angebracht wie: GIBT KEIN SCHLECHTES WETTER NUR SCHLECHTE KLEIDUNG#q Da ja die entwicklung weitergeht und es vieleicht auch neue rollen gibt für 50 eus die besser sind als welche vor nem jahr


----------



## Siggy82 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Man kann trotzdem die Suche anschmeissen und einfach aufs Datum achten?


----------



## karpfenhai (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Siggy82 schrieb:


> Man kann trotzdem die Suche anschmeissen und einfach aufs Datum achten?


ja klar kann man aber wozu ist denn ein forum da??? vieleicht um sich auszutauschen und ich weiß nicht wo das problem ist junganglern tips zu geben auch wenn die schon 100ert mal durch gekaut worden sind.
ich brech mir dabei keinen zacken aus der krone


----------



## hunter84 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

habe von angeldomäne die endura 6500 freilaufrolle kosten 3 stück im paket 100€ nehme ich auch zum wels angeln einwandfrei!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## nExX (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

richtig Karpfenhai!
bin mir fast sicher, dass man sich 2/3 der threats in nem forum sparen könnt, wenn nicht des öffteren die selben themen immer wieder kommen!

Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass auch in ein klarer befürworter der "suchfunktion" bin!

Hohl dir die Okuma Powerline pl 860!
Hab sie selbst und bin sehr begeistert davon!
Fisch ne 0.35er Mono und hab 280 meter drauf!
Konnte beide für 90€ bei meinem Händler bekommen!


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Hallo,

So mancher sollte mal überlegen was er hier will.

An einer lebendigen Diskussion teilnehmen oder in einem toten Nachschlagwerk herumwühlen.
Dem Bevorzuger der letzten Variante sei gesagt : Er herrscht hier keine Lese und Schreibpflicht!!


----------



## karpfenhai (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So mancher sollte mal überlegen was er hier will.
> 
> ...



besser hät ich es nicht sagen können:m


----------



## Martin67 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Hallo.Ich benutze 2x Okuma Powerline PL-865 Baitfeeder.
Super Rollen mit super Preisleistung Verhältnis.
Für diese Preis bekommst Du keine bessere Rolle.
Schnurfassung ca. 430m 0,35mm.
Freilauf arbeitet super leicht.
Es gibst besseren Rollen am Markt aber nicht für diesen preis.
Gruß Martin.


----------



## feld81 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

okuma powerliner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petri (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

man muß nichtmal die suche nutzen, es reicht schon mal eben bis seite zwei zu blättern! da hat man das thema schon 3 mal! und zwar noch ganz aktuell.


----------



## AlexZander01 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

jaja leute trefft euch irgendwo und schlagt euch die köpfe ein 
das hilft dem themenstarter aber auch nicht weiter.
und wenn hier die meister der suchfunktion schon reinschreiben nur weil sie stress schieben wollen 
dann könnten sie auch was nütztliches tun und wenigstens *den link eines threads reinschreiben von dem sie oder die suchfunktion meinen dass er angemessen sei *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO DAS WAR NU MEINE MEINUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riecken (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ollen-2/mitchell-premium-runner-v2/detail.jsf

Finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## karpfenhai (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



AlexZander01 schrieb:


> jaja leute trefft euch irgendwo und schlagt euch die köpfe ein
> das hilft dem themenstarter aber auch nicht weiter.
> und wenn hier die meister der suchfunktion schon reinschreiben nur weil sie stress schieben wollen
> dann könnten sie auch was nütztliches tun und wenigstens *den link eines threads reinschreiben von dem sie oder die suchfunktion meinen dass er angemessen sei *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO DAS WAR NU MEINE MEINUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

es besteht hier keine schreibeflicht#6#6#6#6#6

solch blöde sprüche wie such funktion benutzen kann man sich echt sparen
dann lieber nix schreiben und f..... halten#6


----------



## Andre1802 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Danke für eure antworten(nicht alle) ein freund von mir vekauft mir seine shimano baitrunner dl 1000ra für 50€ ich denke das das nicht schlecht ist.
Gruß Andre1802


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



riecken schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ollen-2/mitchell-premium-runner-v2/detail.jsf
> 
> Finde ich sehr gut.



Kein Wunder, lässt Mitchell von Okuma produzieren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Andre1802 schrieb:


> Danke für eure antworten(nicht alle) ein freund von mir vekauft mir seine shimano baitrunner dl 1000ra für 50€ ich denke das das nicht schlecht ist.
> Gruß Andre1802



Wenn man für ne gebrauchte Rolle, mit 1+1 Kugellager und gegossenem Zinkgetriebe, meint 50€ hinlegen zu müssen, bloß weil Shimano draufsteht. Bitte schön, wer's braucht?!!|kopfkrat#d


----------



## hunter84 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

ick benutze endura 6500 von angel domäne kosten drei stück hundert euro!!!! benutze ick schon seit zehn jahren für karpfen und wels auch in spanien!!!! sehr zu empfehlen!!!!!!:m:m:m:m


----------



## noob4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



minne6 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht geben !
> 
> EInfach mal hier rein schauen Andre1802
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208213




Andre klick diesen link an und du wirst glücklich^^


----------



## Joleen (9. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

@ Sensitivfischer Die Shimano 10000 DL RA hat 4+1 Walzlager
Und wenn du denkst, dass es nur an dem Namen liegt das sie den Preis verlangen irrst du gewaltig. Shimano bietet fürs kleine Porte monnaie genauso viel, wie für leute mit dickerem Geldbeutel. Die Shimano Baitrunner ist eine geniale Rolle habe 4 weitere Freunde die dies bestätigen. Leute die seit gut 20 Jahren Angeln und schon viele Rollen verschiedener Marken hatten und schwer zufriedenzustellen sind, Angeln mit der Bigbaitrunner LC und Baitrunner DL 6000 RA. Und wer seinen Frust ablassen möchte soll dies tun aber mit Shimano macht man nichts falsch. Ich sage auch nicht dass, das die einzigen sind die ordentliche Rollen herstellen aber allemals besser als Fox  


PS:Ich habe ein Fahrrad von meinem Bruder das ist mittlerweile 25 Jahre alt und rate mal von welchem Hersteller das ist (Shimano) und das fährt sich wie am ersten Tag auch wenn ich den nicht miterlebt habe ^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Joleen schrieb:


> @ Sensitivfischer Die Shimano 1000 DL RA hat 4+1 Walzlager...


Okay, das macht 'nen deutlichen Unterschied aus, im vergleich zu dem was ich annahm.


Joleen schrieb:


> ...Und wenn du denkst, dass es nur an dem Namen liegt das sie den Preis verlangen irrst du gewaltig. Shimano bietet fürs kleine Porte monnaie genauso viel, wie für leute mit dickerem Geldbeutel....


Das ist genau das, was ich bezweifele bzw. es ist sogar definitiv meine Meinung, das dem nicht so ist.
Shimano lässt sich für meinen Begriff definitiv , den Namen gut bezahlen und bietet im niedrigen Preissegment weniger für's Geld, als z.B. die Marke Okuma.
Mit Shimano ist bestens bedient, wer entweder mindestens 160 Euro investiert oder das krasse Gegenteil, ne Rolle für 20 Euro(Niedrigstpreissegment). Dazwischen sehe ich bei Shimano ein Leere, die ich lieber mit Rollen von anderen Herstellern auffülle.

Shimano ist selbst für mich, zweifelsohne professionell und kann eines wie kein anderer Anbieter von Angelgeräten am Markt:
Sie holen mit Einhaltung engster Fertigungstoleranzen und Top- Qualitätsmanagement, das absolute Maximum aus billigstem Werk- / bzw. Rohstoff, sowohl hinsichtlich Präzision/Produkteigenschaften, als auch in Punkto Langlebigkeit, den Rest macht ein ebenso professionelles Marketing.
ABER ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich für 50 Euro einen Haufen Plastik mit Zinkdruckguss kaufe, der vom Rohstoffpreis keine 5 Euro kostet, wenn ich für das selbe Geld einen Haufen Plastik mit Bronzegetriebeteilen bekomme, die alle aus einem vollen Stück gefräst wurden.
Das mag imm normalen Alltagsangelbetrieb wurscht sein, aber wenn es dann doch mal unerwartet hart zur Sache geht, trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und es macht sich dann bezahlt, wenn das Material substanziell mehr drauf hat.
Mir ist z.B. beim Meeresangel auf Meeräschen, auf der kroatischen Insel Krk ein Zackenbarsch von 1,8m. Meine Ausrüstung bestand aus einer Teletravelrute Marke Noname und einer Okuma Longbow, als Schnur eine 0,35mm Mono von Berkley(Big Game). Die Rute brach in den ersten 2 Minuten, die Rolle musste alles machen.
Der Kampf mit dem Vieh, ging fast ne dreiviertel Stunde und ich bin mir sicher, JEDE Shimano- Rolle, die zum gleichen Straßenpreis zu bekommen ist, wie die Okuma Longbow, hätte garantiert versagt!



Joleen schrieb:


> ...Für meinen Begriff versteht Die Shimano Baitrunner ist eine geniale Rolle habe 4 weitere Freunde die dies bestätigen. Leute die seit gut 20 Jahren Angeln und schon viele Rollen verschiedener Marken hatten und schwer zufriedenzustellen sind, Angeln mit der Bigbaitrunner LC und Baitrunner DL 6000 RA. Und wer seinen Frust ablassen möchte soll dies tun aber mit Shimano macht man nichts falsch. Ich sage auch nicht dass, das die einzigen sind die ordentliche Rollen herstellen aber allemals besser als Fox ...



Das stimmt, mit Shimano macht man grundsätzlich wirklich nichts falsch, man kauft maximal und wirklich auch nicht immer, unter Umständen lediglich zu teuer ein!
Was die Leute angeht, die du kennst und die seit 20 Jahren angeln, joo mei, ich angele auch seit gut 25 Jahren und hatte auch schon von allen Marken Angelgerät, inklusive Shimano und ich bin auch unheimlich nervig schwer zufrieden zu stellen, weil ich ein Querdenker bin und Sachen sehe, die Andere übersehen!:q



Joleen schrieb:


> ...PS:Ich habe ein Fahrrad von meinem Bruder das ist mittlerweile 25 Jahre alt und rate mal von welchem Hersteller das ist (Shimano) und das fährt sich wie am ersten Tag auch wenn ich den nicht miterlebt habe ^^


Eben, davon verstehen sie ganz vorallem viel und deshalb sagt schon meine Signatur ...:q:q:q:q, alles aus.

Daewoo stellt vom Auto, über Mikrowelle bis hin zur Faustfeuerwaffe nahezu alles her, was man für Geld als Konsumgut verkaufen kann, dennoch käme ich nie auf die Idee, eine Knarre von Daewoo in meinen Waffenschrank einziehen zu lassen und deshalb gehört Shimano ans Fahrrad und sonst nirgends wohin.#6


----------



## Joleen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Daewoo stellt vom Auto, über Mikrowelle bis hin zur Faustfeuerwaffe nahezu alles her, was man für Geld als Konsumgut verkaufen kann, dennoch käme ich nie auf die Idee, eine Knarre von Daewoo in meinen Waffenschrank einziehen zu lassen und deshalb gehört Shimano ans Fahrrad und sonst nirgends wohin.#6



@Sensitiv Also erstens ist Daewoo tatsächlich totaler Schrott. So Mal zu Shimano sie bieten Plastik für 50 € deine Aussage. Ich kann dir sagen das es Plastik gibt, der den Wert von Silber übersteigt. Vorallem wird er in der Autoindustrie verwendet. Dazu ist Graphit woraus die Baitrunner besteht kein Plastik sondern ein Kohlenstoffhaltiges Stabiles Mineral. Zink Guss ist von den Eigenschaften her genauso Resistent wie deine wunderbare Bronze; kannst dich ja mal genauer informieren bevor du hier Gerüchte verbreitest 

Bei dem Druckgussverfahren wird die Aluminium- bzw. Zamakschmelze (Zink Guss) unter hohem Druck und mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch einen Kolben  in eine zwei- oder mehrteilige Dauerform (Modell) gespritzt. Das  Druckgussverfahren bietet eine sehr gute technische und wirtschaftliche  Lösung für den Einsatz von Aluminium- oder Zamakteilen mit komplizierten  Formen. Das Verfahren ermöglicht geringe Wandstärken, geringe  Toleranzen, hohe Oberflächenqualität, hohe Materialeinsparungen und  einen kontinuierlichen Produktionsablauf. Dieses Verfahren wird meistens  bei Serienproduktionen angewandt, weil sich die Mehrkosten für den  Formenbau gegenüber anderen Produktionsverfahren erst ab einer  bestimmten Menge rechnen. 


Da Heutzutage jegliche Metalle Normen entsprechen müssen können die nicht einfach irgendein Metall zu etwas benutzen wofür es nicht die entsprechenden Eigenschaften aufweist. 
Ich kann auch kein Getriebe aus reinem Zink herstellen, dass sind immer Legierungen. Genau wie bei Bronze auch ich stelle kein Getriebe aus reiner Bronze oder Zink her lol die wären Butterweich. Sondern es werden bei beiden Metalle Kupfer Aluminium bzw Messing beigemischt damit sie die gewünschte Eigenschaft aufweisen. So hoffe ich habs dir gegeben


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Joleen schrieb:


> @Sensitiv Also erstens ist Daewoo tatsächlich totaler Schrott. So Mal zu Shimano sie bieten Plastik für 50 € deine Aussage. Ich kann dir sagen das es Plastik gibt, der den Wert von Silber übersteigt. Vorallem wird er in der Autoindustrie verwendet. Dazu ist Graphit woraus die Baitrunner besteht kein Plastik sondern ein Kohlenstoffhaltiges Stabiles Mineral. Zink Guss ist von den Eigenschaften her genauso Resistent wie deine wunderbare Bronze; kannst dich ja mal genauer informieren bevor du hier Gerüchte verbreitest



Bronze ist wesentlich zäher und selbstschmierend, das zur Bronze und der Zinkdruckguss kann in entsprechender Qualität(gute Legierung)in der Tat sehr stabil sein, wird dann allerdings eher nicht in Angelrollen eingesetzt.
Der Zinkdruckguss in Angelrollen ist lediglich etwas hochwertiger, als der, der bei Matchboxautos eingesetzt wird und dient nicht der tollen Haltbarkeit, sondern zur Kostenersparnis bei der Produktion(Profitgier).
Das Plaste/Kunststoff [synthetisch/künstlich hergestellter (Werk-)Stoff] teurer als Silber sein kann, ist noch niedrig gestapelt, ich weiß auch, dass man in der Forschung keramische Werkstoffe und andere schicke Sachen kreiert, die die Materialeigenschaften traditioneller Werkstoffe sämtlicher Art, in den Schatten stellen, aber auch das hat nichts mit einer Angelrolle für 70 Euro zu tun.
Dein Graphitgehäuse(Cooler Marketingname/heiße Luft = XT7) ist nur ein billiger Polyamid(Nylon)- spritzguss, dem Graphit zugesetzt ist. Okuma nimmt da nix anderes nennt es aber völlig uncool = Kunststoffgehäuse, ohne zu erwähnen, dass es faserverstärkt ist und Graphit enthält.
Ich sag nur "Biofibre" = Shimanonesisch für Glasfaser!!!:q:q:q

Alles nur Marketingblablabla und Sch..ße als Pralinen verkauft und schon kann man 20 Euro mehr verlangen.


----------



## stroffel (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Wenn ich mir ne Shimano Rolle für 15 € kauf. Dann kann das einfach nix taugen bzw. nicht mit einer 30 € Okuma oder Ryobi Rolle mithalten.
Das wir dann auch nicht durch den Shimano schriftzug zum High-End tackle.
Ich würde nicht mal soweit gehen und sagen dass man mit shimano nichts falsch machen kann. Mit dem Niedrigstpreissegment mithalten zu wollen ist für mich eine völlig unpassende Marketing Strategie für ein so etabliertes Unternehmen.


----------



## Joleen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Wenn du ja so allwissend bist aus was für einer Legierung besteht den die Okuma Rolle ??? 
Bronze allein wird nicht als Werkstoff verwendet und welches Metall ist biete selbstschmierend hat Bronze etwa Ölporen?? 

Noch ein paar Werte zu allen Gängigen Zinkgussverfahren 
*Wie hoch ist die Abriebbeständigkeit und welche Reibwerte sind bei Zinkdruckguss-Oberflächen zu berücksichtigen?*


 					 					 					 						 						Folgende Richtwerte gibt es für  Reibungsfaktoren verschiedener Zinkdruckguss-Legierungen auf  unterschiedlichen Produktoberflächen:

 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					  					ZL 0430 					ZL 0400 					ZL 0410 					 					 					Grauguss 					0,11   					0,18  					0,13 					 					 					Stahl 					0,21  					0,24   					0,22 					 					 					Messing 					0,20 					0,39  					0,28 					 					 					Bronze 					0,16 					0,21 					0,19 					 					 					Weichholz 					0, 32 					0,34 					0,32 					 					 					Hartholz 					0,26 					0,30  					0, 29 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 						 						Gleitet ein Körper vom Gewicht „G“ bei  konstanter Geschwindigkeit auf einer ebenen Unterlage, so ist eine Kraft  „K“ zur Überwindung des tangential zur Gleitfläche wirkenden  Gleitwiderstands (Reibkraft) „W“ erforderlich (Bewegungsreibung).
Nach dem Coulombschen Reibungsgesetz ist: *W = n x K* 
 						Dabei ist „n“ ein Erfahrungswert und abhängig  von der Werkstoffpaarung (den Schmierverhältnissen bzw. trockene,  gemischte oder Flüssigkeitsreibung), der Flächenpressung zwischen den  Gleitflächen und der Gleitgeschwindigkeit. 
 						Eine Gesetzmäßigkeit zwischen „n“ und diesen Einflüssen lässt sich allenfalls nur bei reiner Flüssigkeitsreibung aufstellen


----------



## Forelle97 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Ich hab die Sänger Ultra Tec Ng Runner für 36 Euro gekauft und echt top zufrieden ( hab sie erst seit Weihnachten , aber bis jetzt #6).
Die Sänger Freilaufrollen sind allgemein günstig und gut hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Joleen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Wollte noch dazu sagen, dass wir beide nicht wissen was Shimano bzw. Okuma für Fertigungsverfahren anwenden, weil die nicht so blöd sind und die offiziel freigeben.
Denn entscheidend bei jedem Metall ist das Oberflächenbeschichtungsverfahren.


----------



## Joleen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



stroffel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ne Shimano Rolle für 15 € kauf. Dann kann das einfach nix taugen bzw. nicht mit einer 30 € Okuma oder Ryobi Rolle mithalten.
> Das wir dann auch nicht durch den Shimano schriftzug zum High-End tackle.
> Ich würde nicht mal soweit gehen und sagen dass man mit shimano nichts falsch machen kann. Mit dem Niedrigstpreissegment mithalten zu wollen ist für mich eine völlig unpassende Marketing Strategie für ein so etabliertes Unternehmen.



Das Thema war 50 € KarpfenRolle und nicht 15 € Shimano 30 € Okuma. Wenn dann nur direkte Vergleiche in gleicher Preisklasse. Fiat Panda und Mercedes S Klasse kann man auch nicht unter gerechten Bedingungen vergleichen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Joleen schrieb:


> ...welches Metall ist biete selbstschmierend hat Bronze etwa Ölporen?? ...



Kupfer z.B., zu finden in Bronze!:m
Was glaubst du wohl weshalb Bronze bei großen Trinkwasserpumpen ausschließlich als Werkstoff verwendet wurde und wird, genau wegen dieser Eigenschaft, weil man dort keine Schmiermittel einsetzen darf.



Joleen schrieb:


> ...Noch ein paar Werte zu allen Gängigen Zinkgussverfahren
> *Wie hoch ist die Abriebbeständigkeit und welche Reibwerte sind bei Zinkdruckguss-Oberflächen zu berücksichtigen?*
> Folgende Richtwerte gibt es für  Reibungsfaktoren verschiedener Zinkdruckguss-Legierungen auf  unterschiedlichen Produktoberflächen:
> 
> ...




Das hast du fein recherchiert, aber verstehst du auch was du schreibst und kannst den Transfer zur angesprochenen Shimanorolle leisten?
Ich glaub's nämlich nicht!|uhoh:
Leg dir noch ne Schippe Bildung zu und wir können weiter diskutieren, bis dahin lass gut sein und sei mir nicht böse, dass ich dich nicht für voll nehme.:q#d


----------



## laert (10. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Joleen schrieb:


> *Wie hoch ist die Abriebbeständigkeit und welche Reibwerte sind bei Zinkdruckguss-Oberflächen zu berücksichtigen?*



Interessant, aber wie ich glaube leicht am Thema vorbei.
Ich empfehle folgende Präsentation ab Seite 9 (ist glaub ich verständlicher ):
klick


----------



## Joleen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

@Sensitiv Fischer Du verstehst nichts davon. Was haben Pumpen mit Angelrollen zu tun lol sag ich nur. "Ich kann dich nicht für voll nehmen", dass ich nicht lache. So Leute wie du sind einfach nur lächerlich. Kannst ja mal ordentlich recherchieren und mal jemand fragen der wirklich was davon kennt; 
Jedes Metall und jede Legierung hat eine Bezeichnung ein Kürzel.
Dieses Kürzel entspricht Normen.
Bei Getrieben zum Beispiel wird nicht einfach willkürliches Material eingesetzt. Zink Legierungen können hochwertiger sein als Bronze Legierungen und umgekehrt also quatsch kein schmarn du Pfeiffe. Wenn ich Bronze giesse mit hohem kohlenstoff Anteil ist das Zeug brüchig und Minderwertig.
Frage zum Beispiel doch Leute die im Metallsektor arbeiten. Du bist nämlich kein wissender oder objektiver Ansprechpartner. 
Jeder Thread indem Irgendwer irgendeine Rolle braucht, schreibst du nur Okuma ist das beste und hast eigentlich keine Ahnung davon. 
Zu meiner Frage du Okuma Spezialist dann sag doch aus was für einer Legierung deine Bronze Getriebe besteht OUPS!! du hast ja keine Ahnung |bla:
Gib doch einfach zu, dass du aus Prinzip Shimano nicht kaufen würdest, weil du einer dieser alten Prinzipienreiter bist.


----------



## stroffel (11. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Joleen schrieb:


> Das Thema war 50 € KarpfenRolle und nicht 15 € Shimano 30 € Okuma.



Naja ne 15 € Shimano Rolle ist näher am Thema als Nachhilfestunden in Werkstoffkunde |uhoh:




Joleen schrieb:


> Fiat Panda und Mercedes S Klasse kann man auch nicht unter  gerechten Bedingungen vergleichen.


Richtig Mercedes versucht aber auch nicht Autos zu bauen die im Preissegment eines KIAs sind. Shimano versucht das.

Noch was zum Topic: Ich hab als Freilaufrolle ne Mitchell Avorunner die ist ganz OK. Momentan benuz ich aber auch meine Sargus zum Karpfenangeln die macht bei ähnlichem Preis einen deutlich besseren Eindruck und auf einen Freilauf lege ich keinen so großen Wert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

So, genug gestritten.

Kommt mal wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene. Weitere persönliche Angriffe werden - wie gehabt - geahndet.


----------



## Andre1802 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Soll ich mir jetzt die shimano baitrunner dl 10000 ra kaufen oder nicht? 
Mfg Andre1802.|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Andre1802 schrieb:


> Soll ich mir jetzt die shimano baitrunner dl 10000 ra kaufen oder nicht?
> Mfg Andre1802.|wavey:



Meiner Meinung nach solltest du es lassen!
Auch wenn der neue Kollege hier(Joleen) das anders sieht, ich versichere dir ich bin kein Prinzipienreiter und ich empfehle nicht grundsätzlich Okuma, das ist schon differenzierter zu betrachten.
Wenn mich jemand nach einer Freilaufrolle in der Preisklasse >100 Euro fragt, empfehle auch ich neben Daiwa, Shimanorollen, weil sie einfach gut sind.
Aber im Preissegment 40€ - ca. 90€ sehe ich keine Alternative zu Okuma.
Ich habe 2 Spro Hardliner LCS und muss sagen, die sind okay, aber eben nicht sonderlich verlässlich, also doch sch..ße.
Eine hat mir ein Karpfen verblasen und das reicht mir auch gerade schon wieder und die 2. hat definitiv die gleichen Schwächen im selben Bereich(Standfestigkeit der Lagerbuchsen, Schnurverlegung, Stabilität der Achse und Getriebestandfestigkeit....alles Mist), der Langzeittest hat es gezeigt.
Shimano nicht anders, Baitrunner ST Lagerschaden, Plastespule eingeschnitten, Hauptantriebsrad im Getriebe => Zahnverlust: 
Täter: großer Flusskarpfen(ü 30 Pfund) und geflochtene Schnur.

Daher mein Fazit:
1. Freilauf unter 50 Euro Straßenpreis => nur die Okuma Longbow, ansonsten garantier ich für nix
2. Bis zum Preis einer Penn Slammer Liveliner, machen für mich nur Daiwa Regal Plus BRI, Okuma Powerliner und Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder Sinn, eventuell noch ne Tica Sportera(mit Vorsicht zu genießen).
3. Darüber unter unter 100 Euro, sehe ich alleine auf weitem Feld und freier Flur, unangefochten die Penn Slammer Liveliner als absolut empfehlenswert.
4. Über 100 Euro fängt Shimano an Sinn zu machen, wobei ich hier Daiwa bevorzuge.#6


----------



## CarpDream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



Joleen schrieb:


> @Sensitiv Fischer Du verstehst nichts davon. Was haben Pumpen mit Angelrollen zu tun lol sag ich nur. "Ich kann dich nicht für voll nehmen", dass ich nicht lache. So Leute wie du sind einfach nur lächerlich. Kannst ja mal ordentlich recherchieren und mal jemand fragen der wirklich was davon kennt;
> Jedes Metall und jede Legierung hat eine Bezeichnung ein Kürzel.
> Dieses Kürzel entspricht Normen.
> Bei Getrieben zum Beispiel wird nicht einfach willkürliches Material eingesetzt. Zink Legierungen können hochwertiger sein als Bronze Legierungen und umgekehrt also quatsch kein schmarn du Pfeiffe. Wenn ich Bronze giesse mit hohem kohlenstoff Anteil ist das Zeug brüchig und Minderwertig.
> ...



Ist doch schön wenn du so viel Ahnung hast, und es uns allen prädigen kannst. #6


----------



## rosental (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

welche karpfenrolle genau von okuma


----------



## rosental (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

hallo,ich habe mir die fox warrior es 12ft.3,00lbs gekauft und jetz brauche ich eine karpfenrolle welche ?
*
*


----------



## Bodensee89 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

okuma longbow oder powerliner, jenachdem was du an schnurfassung brauchst.

ich fische 2 65er longbow's.


----------



## waschlabaschdu (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

Also ich hab die Shimano BB XTA LC und bin super zufrieden DD


----------



## m1ndgam3 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*

waschlabaschdu wenn du mir ne xta-lc für nen 50ger besorgst dann nehm ich auch 4 xD ;-)


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Freilauf Karpfenrolle für ca. 50€*



rosental schrieb:


> hallo,ich habe mir die fox warrior es 12ft.3,00lbs gekauft und jetz brauche ich eine karpfenrolle welche ?
> *
> *




Hab die Okuma Powerliner dazu 
Lastig ist sie nirgends. Passt also super zusammen


----------

